# Saxby Farm House, Leicestershire< August 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 10, 2013)

This old farm house, sits in the middle of fields, off Saxby road in Leicestershire. 
It is very dilapidated, and the Ivy has taken over, making it look rather lovely, I think!
I have no information for the property.
Was a lovely afternoon, enjoying the sunshine.
Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice find
I like these overgrown farms
Good pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2013)

Phhworrrrr!!! 
Loving the ivy, and those hooks! No graf and pure natural decay? Bliss! 
Cheers for sharing awesome photos of a great find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 12, 2013)

The electric cooker is amazing great photos.


----------



## sc0ttie (Aug 12, 2013)

Great find and your photos really show the decay. I love those old stoves, to think that once they were the heart of the house providing most of the heat in winter


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 12, 2013)

The stair shot with the encroaching vegetation is really nice


----------



## Ace5150 (Aug 12, 2013)

Excellent pics......seen it a few times on my travels. Might have to go and have a good look now!


----------

